# O & W Orange Ranger



## nightwolf (Oct 7, 2007)

Has anyone purchased a Ollech & Wajs Orange Ranger i have had a black dial Ranger but sold it. From the pictures i can find the dial does not look as rich an orange as Doxa or Tutima. Or is this just the pictures i have seen. Also has anyone ordered from GNOMONWATCHES.COM are they ok thanks.


----------

